# Can Someone Tell Me What Tthese Are?



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

These little tools came in with a bunch of other stuff I bought but I've no idea as to their use, I thought they might be something to do with jeweling but the little spur on the tips looks ideal for breaking them rather then fixing them.

I'm hoping someone can clue me up on these as I've had no luck with google.





cheers all

Wookie


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

For turning balance spring collets to ajust the beat of the escapement :yes:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Dusty said:


> For turning balance spring collets to ajust the beat of the escapement :yes:


Ah, I think I see what you mean,

Thanks for the help, it had me properly stumped,

wook


----------

